# I Can't Get SBS HD!



## Tadtheo (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi, I have purchased a new LG LCD TV, with a HD tuner in-built, I can get all the other HD channels (7 HD, 9 HD, ABC HD etc), except any of the SBS channels. I am in Brisbane, so is it just my location, or do I need a new aerial on the roof?

Thanks


----------



## Tadtheo (Oct 6, 2007)

By the way, I am in Australia, just to clarify


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It might be signal strength, digital TV is different from the old analog stuff, it's either there or it's not.


----------

